# Little johnny, the train conductor



## Ozarkgal (Jan 9, 2014)

Little Johnny's mother walked upon him as he was playing with his train set in the living room. He was the conductor telling the passengers, "All passengers leaving, get the hell on, all passengers arriving, get the hell off." He repeated this scenario several times and his mother irate at his profanity, grabbed him up and told him to go to his room.

About an hour later mom called Little Johnny down to lunch, and after lunch he resumed his post as the train conductor. "All passengers leaving... get the hell on, all passengers arriving... get the hell off..and if anyone has a problem with being late, you can talk to the b***ch in the kitchen"! Johnny didn't get dinner.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

:lofl::lofl:_Love Little Johnny there is more below OG_


----------

